# wife threatens silent treatment to my son



## ukv (Jul 6, 2012)

my wife has given me the silent treatment throughout our marriage. she has been PA and started becoming verbally abusive and is now physically abusive to me.

but in the last few months she has been threatening the silent treatment to my son when he gets cranky. "I will not talk with you if you shout and misbehave".

My son witnessed her slapping me over something that I was insisting was correct. She wanted to go to her parents place with the kids during the time when school admissions were happening after which it would have been very difficult to get him to a school of our liking. I was insisting that we get through the school admissions first.

After this slapping episode that he witnessed he has become more cranky and I feel that my wife's way to threaten silent treatment is not the right way. My son hates it and so do I.

Is the silent treatment to an 8 year old boy the right way to go about disciplining? I think not since the silent treatment to me was emotional abuse.

I am worried that my son will get affected negatively with these threats.

What do you guys think?


----------

